# Mumbles, South Wales



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 23, 2012)

Took a bike ride to Mumbles this evening and took my Canon in my Pannier with a couple of lenses.

This is Mumbles Lifeboat station and the end of the pier:

Canon 5D mkIII 70 - 200 IS f/2.8 at 200mm and f/6.3 1/250 ISO 100




Mumbles-Lifeboat by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Just as I headed back towards Swansea, the sun was setting and Oystermouth Castle's floodlights lit the castle:

Canon 5D mk III 70 - 200 at 200mm f/5.6 and 1/100 (and I just remembered that the IS was turned off as was last using it on a tripod!) and ISO 800




Oystermouth-Castle-in-Mumbles-at-Dusk by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 28, 2012)

Cycled again from Swansea's new SA1 development to Mumbles and back on another fine evening.

This is the lifeboat station again slightly different light and a different lens:

Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300L at 300mm and f/8 1/250 ISO 100




Mumbles-Lifeboat-station by singingsnapper, on Flickr

On the way back I knew I would like to take a picture of the new bridge linking one part of the waterfront to the other over the river Tawe:

Canon 5D Mk III EF 28 - 300L at 28mm f/11 1/40 ISO 100




bridge-over-the-Tawe by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice shots, I particularly like the new bridge. I'm from Swansea, so I was surprised to see this thread on Canon Rumors!


----------

